

List of Internet top-level domains - getdavidhiggins
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Internet_top-level_domains

======
Tsutsukakushi
Instead of adding random shit this shit should just be opened up so that
people can register whatever the fuck they want.

~~~
getdavidhiggins
With OpenNIC you can do that:
[http://www.opennicproject.org/](http://www.opennicproject.org/)

